# Office visit with Uroflow 51741 and PVR 51798



## bill2doc (Jan 18, 2013)

Can someone clear the confusion with these codes and modifier -51 or -59.  Pt comes in for office visit for Dysuria, UTI, Neurogenic BL, and Urge.  Doc discusses the pt condition then decides to do the uroflow 51741 and PVR 51798.  I only list a -25 on the OV. Carriers are appending -51 on the Uroflow/PVR.  Can I bill that out with a -59 or is the -51 correct ??

Thanks so much!


----------

